# Plastic hive tyrant



## Styxlizard (Feb 18, 2012)

THE EVOLUTION OF THE STYX SPLINTER 
hi im new to forums and i currently ahev a tyranid force of 20 gaunts , 8 stealers , 1 carnifex, 1 zoan thrope and 3 warriors (one of which is warrior prime)

I am about to embark on a new project a Plastic hive tyrant, i am using the carnifex kit and cutting a small part of the centre of the torso and swapping it to make the beast more upright , im new to the forums so bear with me about slow posting
heres the warrior prime its based on (for fluff reasons)

























and heres my VERY WIP plastic hive tyrant (so far its a more upright carnifex torso )








thanks i will keep you posted about its progress


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

No Pictures? Im Depresses =-(


----------



## Styxlizard (Feb 18, 2012)

i wud put pics if i had done anything yet.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Read the forum rules. Its the first post in the forum, and it is stickied.

Rules 1, have images.


----------



## Styxlizard (Feb 18, 2012)

ok sorry bout that i was going to but then the way of posting pictures was different to how i though


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I am sad face. Lol only joking... Just keep that warrior away from a very angry guardsmen with a flamer in cc... Long story trust me! Have some rep (You keep moaning at me!) and it is an upright carnifex, i'll give you that...


----------



## Styxlizard (Feb 18, 2012)

it will get better lethiathan just wait, also i was loling u didn't have to give me rep


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

It will be interesting to see what direction these nids will go in.

and something to point out is that those 2 warriors would have to be proxied as Hive Guard or Tyrant Guard for them to be useable in a game.


----------



## Styxlizard (Feb 18, 2012)

i worked thaft out afew weeks ago , youve seen my 500 pts post i will be proxying them as huve guard


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Ahem. Joe you good sir have been duced! Miniwargaming have leaked (Advanced orders) Hive Tyrant/Swarmlord Kit, Tyrannofex/tervigon kit and Rippers! (+mechanized infantry for guard CSM and SM but... Wrong topic) Link : http://store.miniwargaming.com/category/warhammer-advance-order/


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

damn, ninjad, i was going to say that


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Mad bro? Trololololol


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

no, MURDEROUS RAGE, tehehehe


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Why can i no look at guardsmen of yours?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

heres the link

this should work

and there's a thing about marbo that im doing at this page


----------



## Styxlizard (Feb 18, 2012)

i started the project before , also if it looks anything like the current tyrant im ok , I allways thought the tyrant is too weak looking. But still i am rather annoyed.


----------



## Styxlizard (Feb 18, 2012)

*Its starting to look nidy*

Despite the advanced order plastic HT on miniwargaming i press on with the model heres the latest pics (ive done a lot more than last time)

My head i dont like the tyrant 1 big horn so heres my version 

















Heres it on the upright(ish) body 

























thats it so far im magnetiszing the arms and im making a cool base so that could take sum time , also no more posts about the MWG advanced order, i know about it


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Oooh. Now im real scared... great horn conversion!


----------



## Styxlizard (Feb 18, 2012)

thx lethiathan  also the new kit is about $50 so around £40 so if anything ive saved myslef sum money


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

You've intrigued me my good sir, so follow you I shall.


----------



## Styxlizard (Feb 18, 2012)

thank you i am rather intriguing (i think thats a word ) also wht does follow mean ? , also THE SPLINTER FLEET STYX, TODAY ON THE BIRTHDAY OF 40K, ASSULTED A SNOWY OUT POST OF THE IMPERIAL GUARD. assisted by the eldar to ruin the imperial world they over run the defenders. 

Tyrant Hades killed a veteran imperial squad and a lord commissar , and scattered stalwart defenders without a scratch. FORWARD SPLINTER FLEET STYX


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Aww it was hardly fair! 2000 points of nids and eldar VS 1000 points of Non-Mech IG? ... Not a hope in hell. I was massacred


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I'll bet you're pissed about the new releases. Heeheeheeeee.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Trust me he is! He was like. DAMN YOU GW!

Thunderwolves may be the new rough riders...


----------



## Styxlizard (Feb 18, 2012)

i was yeah but like i sed earlier its happend now and i cant stop them from releasing it so i might as well carry on anyway


----------

